# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Niet lekker vrijen

## anoniem boy

haloo,,

mijn vriendin en ik hebben al 3 keer geneukt voor haar was het de eerste 3 keer. Maar ze vind het niet lekker de 4e keer duurde het maar 1 minuten en we stopten omdat ze het niet lekker vind.. als k haad bef en vinger vind se het wel lekker.. wat moet ik doen dat ze het lekker vin terwijl we neuken??
k hoop snel op wat reacties.

Alvast bedankt

anoniem boy

----------


## anoniem boy

haloo,,

mijn vriendin en ik hebben al 3 keer geneukt voor haar was het de eerste 3 keer. Maar ze vind het niet lekker de 4e keer duurde het maar 1 minuten en we stopten omdat ze het niet lekker vind.. als k haad bef en vinger vind se het wel lekker.. wat moet ik doen dat ze het lekker vin terwijl we neuken??
k hoop snel op wat reacties.
en als k hem op het begin erin douw doet het pijn..

alvast bedankt

anoniem boy

----------


## Coosje

Hallo,

Misschien is je vriendin wat gespannen. Dan is het pijnlijk als je bij haar naar binnen gaat. Probeer het eerst eens met een massage. Dan kan je vriendin zich ontspannen. 
Als je al gelijk begint met je penis in haar, dan is ze nog niet vochtig en doet het ook pijn. Dat kan ook weer spanning met zich meedragen. Dus beginnen met vingeren voor je bij haar naar binnen gaat.
Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.

Succes.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als ze niet goed nat is kan je haar ook nat likken. Dan glijd het ook al makkelijker, en dan gewoon rustig beginnen. Als ze meer dan 1x kan komen, is het misschien ook al beter als je haar eerst een keer laat komen voor jullie gaan neuken.

----------


## Pientje

Er zijn veel vrouwen die het echte werk gewoon niets aan vinden.
Je kunt experimenteren of het gewoon accepteren.
Sex is ook heerlijk zonder neuken.

----------


## Pientje

> Als ze niet goed nat is kan je haar ook nat likken. Dan glijd het ook al makkelijker, en dan gewoon rustig beginnen. Als ze meer dan 1x kan komen, is het misschien ook al beter als je haar eerst een keer laat komen voor jullie gaan neuken.


En voor veel vrouwen is dat juist heel onaangenaam....
Na 1 keer klaarkomen kan opnieuw penetreren als een verkrachting aanvoelen...
Doe alles ZEER rustig aan en overhaast niets....laat haar de regie voeren...

----------


## pilvraagjes

Jah, daarom ook "ALS ze meer dan 1x kan"

Als je niet meer dan 1x kan, of geen zin hebt in meer keren, dan is het ook nix om al helemaal klaar te zijn en dan nog aan hem moet BEGINNEN...

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dicki, wat doe jij hier??? Je geeft belachelijke reacties. Mod????

----------


## vermaas52

de meeste vrouwen kunnen door penetratie in de vagina niet klaarkomen (5 procent kan dat wel). daar moet je je gewoon bij neerleggen. als het zeer doet als je je leuter naar binnen brengt dan moet ze eens zacht proberen te persen.

ik hoop dat je er wat aan heb. suc6

----------

